# Installing radon in existing homes



## hacksawnglue (Oct 6, 2012)

Does anybody know how they install radon mitigation systems in existing homes? I have heard some companies just run a pipe through the basement floor and then run it up to the roof on the outside of this house. That would look pretty bad if you ask me. But on the flip side running it through the interior of an existing house would be a lot of work and cost a ton of cash. So I was wondering: What is the standard protocol when companies come out and do this?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

That is exactly how I have seen it done here. When a new home is built now they require a 4" pipe imbedded in the gravel close to the middle of the house


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

THat is the way we have done it.


----------



## hacksawnglue (Oct 6, 2012)

I wonder if you could just shoot the radon out the side of the house like a power vent water heater or a HE furnace. I have an older house and I was thinking about doing it like this in my house. I don't see what the need is to run it to the roof. As long as I keep it away from windows I don't see what the problem would be. But maybe there is something I'm not seeing.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm so glad you guys keep that nasty gas out of my home. The lives you save every year command every penny a radon installer makes....


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

hacksawnglue said:


> I wonder if you could just shoot the radon out the side of the house like a power vent water heater or a HE furnace. I have an older house and I was thinking about doing it like this in my house. I don't see what the need is to run it to the roof. As long as I keep it away from windows I don't see what the problem would be. But maybe there is something I'm not seeing.


The first call I was on yesterday had a 3" pipe that went through the side of the house


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> I'm so glad you guys keep that nasty gas out of my home. The lives you save every year command every penny a radon installer makes....


Is this meant sarcastically? I'm not convinced radon is that big of a deal. In Montana we ran 4" perforated pipe under the membrane in the crawlspace and then standard 4" sch 40 thru the roof. I don't think they do anything about radon down here in south Texas. Maybe its not an issue here or people just dont care. Or maybe some other means are used to eliminate it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

If it was as big of a deal as they make it out to be we would all be dead.

http://www.forensic-applications.com/radon/radon.html


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

hacksawnglue said:


> Does anybody know how they install radon mitigation systems in existing homes? I have heard some companies just run a pipe through the basement floor and then run it up to the roof on the outside of this house. That would look pretty bad if you ask me. But on the flip side running it through the interior of an existing house would be a lot of work and cost a ton of cash. So I was wondering: What is the standard protocol when companies come out and do this?


Go to your local health dept as they have the paper work on how your state wants it done,this is where I would start


----------



## JPPlumber (Jul 30, 2014)

*Radon in Texas*



Best Darn Sewer said:


> Is this meant sarcastically? I'm not convinced radon is that big of a deal. In Montana we ran 4" perforated pipe under the membrane in the crawlspace and then standard 4" sch 40 thru the roof. I don't think they do anything about radon down here in south Texas. Maybe its not an issue here or people just dont care. Or maybe some other means are used to eliminate it.


The EPA has a map (Google EPA radon zones) that shows the areas that radon is a supposed problem. Texas is low.
Now Google foundation problem map and you will find something we are all too familiar with in the DFW area. (that's Dallas Fort Worth for you out of state)


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

JPPlumber said:


> The EPA has a map (Google EPA radon zones) that shows the areas that radon is a supposed problem. Texas is low.
> Now Google foundation problem map and you will find something we are all too familiar with in the DFW area. (that's Dallas Fort Worth for you out of state)


Oh yeah, especially in coastal Texas. We have type c soil. Soft loamy sand. Great for foundation companies and us plumbers.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> If it was as big of a deal as they make it out to be we would all be dead.
> 
> http://www.forensic-applications.com/radon/radon.html


They also claim granite counter tops emit radon. Hell, something is gonna kill me regardless. We can't prevent from everything.


----------

